# Color RGB-Farbe zuweisen



## Morpheyz (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte möchte einem Color-Objekt einen RGB-Wert als Farbe zuweisen. Hab schon viel gesucht, aber nichts wirklich was hilfreiches gefunden ..
Wäre schön wenn jemand vllt. ein Beispiel schreiben könnte =)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Februar 2010)

Wie meinst du das, einen "RGB-Wert zuweisen" ?
Möchtest du z.B. aus dem String "#00ff00" eine grüne Farbe als Color-Objekt haben?


----------



## Artorius (28. Februar 2010)

Moin,
Die Color Klasse hat doch schon einige Konstruktoren, durch die du ein Objekt auf Basis von RGB Daten erstellen kann. Hilft dir da keins davon weiter?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Morpheyz (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich möchte im Prinzip einfach einem Graphics2D-Objekt via setPaint() eine Farbe zuweisen, die ich mithilfe von 3 ints oder Hex-Code bestimmen kann.
Wie gesagt, hab schon ein bisschen probiert, aber nix hat richtig funktioniert.
Würde das so in der Art gehen:

```
g2.setPaint(Color(0,0,255));
```
SO gehts natürlich nicht. Wie würde man es denn machen?

Danke


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Februar 2010)

Du musst ein "neues" Color-Objekt erstellen, also so:

```
g2.setPaint(new Color(0,0,255));
```


----------



## Adrian_Broher (28. Februar 2010)

Morpheyz hat gesagt.:


> ```
> g2.setPaint(Color(0,0,255));
> ```
> SO gehts natürlich nicht. Wie würde man es denn machen?
> ...




```
g2.setPaint(new Color(0,0,255));
```

Bitte.

€dit: Ninja'd


----------

